# Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische



## Ichu (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand Ruten und Rollen für das Brandungsangeln auf große Fische (Rochen, kleinere Haie etc.) empfehlen?

Die Rute sollte einerseits weite Würfe ermöglichen, andererseits sollte sie auch die Landung großer Fische - wie Rochen und kleinere Haie - schaffen. Da die Rute im Urlaub zum Einsatz kommt, sollte man sie im Flugzeug transportieren können.

Empfehlungen zu entsprechenden Rollen (bitte nur Stationärrollen) würden mir auch helfen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

Viele Grüße


ichu


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Guckst du Cono-Flex.
Da gibt es so ein Teil für den Koffer und haitauglich.

Rolle: Daiwa Tournament S6000T obwohl für Hai eher ne Muli angesagt wäre.


----------



## Ansgar (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Moin,

also, auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt die Frage nicht zu beantworten und als "Spielverderber" geoutet zu werden: Gezielt auf Haie und Rochen angeln? Ja - und was soll das?

Damit kann man doch garnichts anfangen? Oder isst Du die - da haette ich gerne mal das Rezept... :q 
Sonst haben wir dann naemlich genau die Problematik mit tiefschlucken und Stahlvorfach abschneiden und jaemmerlich verrecken, die wie hier schon oefter mal diskutiert haben...
Und nen wirklich grossen Rochen kriegst Du mit keiner Brandungsrute gelandet - der schwimmt dann mit Deinen 500m Schnur rum... 

Wenn Du also da gezielt drauf angelst ohne damit was anfangen zu koennen, nur so just for fun oder fuer ein Foto mit nem toten Hai oder so, denn lass ich das lieber mit Geraeteempfehlungen. 
Aber vielleicht hast Du ja ne Begruendung/Verwertung denn kann man da ja noch mal ueber schnacken. 
Natuerlich musst Du Dich hier nicht fuer Dein Interesse rechtfertigen. Und mir gegenueber schon garnicht. 
Und hier posten bestimmt noch andere, die da weniger Skrupel haben.

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Habe fuer den geneigten Leser gerade mal ein Bild mit einem Hai mit ner fiesen Infektion in den "Releasen von Marlin" Thread eingestellt...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

In Namibia beispielsweise wird wie blöd vom Ufer auf Hai geangelt und immer mit schweren Brandungsruten. Die Haie werden am Ufer schonend gelandet (gestrandet), der Haken entfernt und danach die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt. Alles halb so wild.


----------



## Ansgar (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> In Namibia beispielsweise wird wie blöd vom Ufer auf Hai geangelt



Da ist was wahres dran - wie bloed...



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> und immer mit schweren Brandungsruten.



Habe da selber schon gefischt, wenn auch nicht auf Hai. 
Die dort (genauso wie hier) verwendeten einteiligen! Ruten passen aber nicht in Flieger. 
Und die Dinger habe ich noch nie mit "Kofferkurzer Teilung" gesehen. Weil naemlich keiner damit fischt - weil es keinen Sinn macht.
Ausserdem fischen die eh alle mit Multi.

Aber hier geht es ja eh nicht nur um Namibia, oder?



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Die Haie werden am Ufer schonend gelandet (gestrandet),



Ja klar - so schonend wie man in der Regel nen wild um sich schnappenden Hai in tiefschwarzer Nacht am Strand halt landet. Schon mal nen Hai gefangen? 
Und wenn Du mal diverse Namibia / Skeletton coast guides durchsiehst ist das schon komisch, wie viele tote Haie da so gezeigt werden - alle schonend gelandet per Gaff...
Und in der Brandung - wo die sich so richtig schoen aufreiben koennen ist so mancher Fisch eh halbtot bevor er denn schonend gelandet werden kann...
Und nen 100IBS+ Rochen releast Du aus der Ferne mit 500m Schnur...



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> der Haken entfernt und danach die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt. Alles halb so wild.



Ja klar, gerade beim Haifischen, wo man zu 100% mit Bait angelt. Da verschluckt nie einer das Bait... Und wo so viele Leute Circle Hooks zum Sharkfishen nutzen (kenne keinen)...
Und bisher habe ich auch noch niemand gesehen, der bei nem grossen Rochen ins Wasser springt (die kriegt man naemlich nicht so eben an Land gezogen) und da sorgsam den Haken loest. Und Rochen gibt es am Strand immer. 
Aber ist ja anscheinend ganz easy den zu loesen - wie Du das so beschreibst... :q :q 
Oder halt bei nem wild um sich schnappenden Bronze Whaler oder Tiger Shark. Gibt es bestimmt - habe nur noch nie einen gesehen. Die haben hier immer nen Seitenschneider mit oder haken einfach das Vorfach aus... Der eine oder andere sehr verwegene & erfahrene Afrika-Guide loest vielleicht da den Haken - als Laie wirst Du sehen das der mausetot ist bevor Du da irgendwas machst - selbst bei nem mickrigen 5 Fuss Fisch...

Fazit: Du machst da mit Fischen rum, die Du nicht willst. Die Du nem stundenlangen Drill in der Brandung aussetzt. Und dabei das Risiko eingehst, sie im Magen zu haken. Du weisst dass Du sie mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zuruecksetzen kannst. 
Und was soll das??

Aber vielleicht werde ich auch mit dem Alter zusehend sensibel...

Werde mich jetzt mit meinen Idelogien hier mal raushalten, sonst zersabbel ich noch den ganzen Thread und helf dem guten Mann wenig weiter.

Ausserdem hat er ja vielleicht nen guten Grund um die Dinger zu fangen... Denn komm ich auch noch mal mit Geraetetips...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## hannes (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*



Ansgar schrieb:


> .....
> .....
> ..... machst da mit Fischen rum, die Du nicht willst.
> Weswegen vielfach der Angelsport immer wieder in die negativen Schlagzeilen rutscht.
> ...




.....von einem der da gleicher Meinung ist, ohne jedoch gleich die Andersdenkenden zu verteufeln.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Man kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.

@ Ichu: Die Cono-Flex ist definitiv haitauglich und passt in einen Koffer.
Es gibt kleine und große Haie. Natürlich ist die Rute nicht für weiße Haie geeignet, aber für Namibia sollte sie ok sein.
Die Rute ist jedoch sehr teuer.

Wenn man einteilige 5m. Surfmasten im Flieger mitnehmen kann, geht das auch mit einteiligen Brandungsruten. Man muss es nur bezahlen. Warum aber so kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht?


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Hallo Ansgar,
Ich möchte dir in keinster weise wiedersprechen, ich gebe dir schon Recht im Bezug auf Releasen oder Verwerten. 
Nur müsstest du doch die Karpfenangler genauso "verfluchen",
da die ja auch nur just 4 fun angeln. ich hab noch keinen gesehen, oder noch von keinem gehört, dass der seinen Karpfen mitnimmt und verwertet (abgesehen von kleinen die wenigstens wohlschmeckend sind)
Soll nicht böse gemeint sein

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Ichu (19. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

@Thilo: 

Danke für Deine Empfehlung - in der Tat nicht billig, aber die scheinen zu passen.

@ Ansgar:

Danke für Deine Hinweise bzgl. der Schwierigkeit, diese Fische waidgerecht behandeln - das ist sicherlich ein ernstzunehmendes und nicht einfaches Thema. Zielfische sind in der Tat kleinere Haie (leopard shark, white tip etc.). Diese werden in den USA regelmäßig vom Ufer aus gefangen und (so ist mein Eindruck) schonend (im übrigen auch häufig zu Forschungszwecken markiert) wieder zurückgesetzt. Rochen sind nicht Zielfische und wurden nur erwähnt, da sie Beifang sind und im Drill noch schwieriger. Um so wichtiger ist es, das richtige Gerät zu haben, um das Risiko "500 m Schnur" zu reduzieren. 

Viele Grüße


Ichu


----------



## Marlin1 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Hallo Ansgar,

jetzt weißt du warum ich bei solchen Treads lieber schweige !

Aber du hast natürlich 100% recht. Aber du weißt doch das die Releaser 
bessere Menschen sind ....... egal wie !


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Ichu (25. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

@ plaa Sawai

Vielen Dank für den Tip!

Ichu


----------



## Ansgar (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Moin nochmal.

sorry fuer die spaete Antwort - war nen Monat im Outback.

@Barschangler - Klar, und Welsangler auch. Finde das auch in der Tat nicht so witzig, dass Leute da nur just for fun mit rummachen - und dabei in extremen Faellen noch dutzende Kilo von Boilies und Partikeln ins Wasser schmeissen... Aber wenigstens sind die Karpfenangler zum Grossteil recht verantwortungsvoll mit dem Fang (z.B. Abhakmatte, Karpfensack, etc.) und benutzen Selbsthakmontagen, so dass Fische nicht tief schlucken. Ausserdem haben diese Fische ne dicke Schleimschicht - die Meeresfische meist nicht haben. Ich glaube Karpfen und Welse koennen in der Regel problemlos zurueckgesetzt werden. Bei einem meiner Welse aus dem Po hat Wallerkalle seinen ganzen Arm in den Wels gesteckt um den Haken aus dem Magensack rauszuholen. Das mach mal bei nem Hai :q:q Glaube der Wels war danach ok.

@ Thilo - wollte Deinen Beitrag nicht veralbern. Wollte nur mal ne realistische Perspektive vermitteln. Prinzipiell war Dein Beitrag schon richtig, nur meiner Erfahrung nach ist Theorie und Praxis in dem Gebiet oft meilenweit entfernt. Hoffe, das ist so angekommen.

@ IChu - no worries, Du scheinst das ganze ja sehr "serioes" angehen zu wollen. Das ist ein guter Vorsatz. Und bei kleinen Haien magst Du in der Tat in der Lage sein, den Haken zu loesen.

@ Marlin1 Sind sie vom Ansatz her m.M. nach auch, aber wie gesagt, Theorie und Praxis...

@BigFins - die Ruten taugen nur was, wenn Du nen Ballon rausfloaten kannst oder mit nem Kite fischst. Zum Werfen in der Brandung mit Koederfischen kannst Du die vergessen. Zu hart, reissen jeden Koeder ab, zu kurz zum Drill und fuer Weite (Ja, ich weiss, nen Popper wirfst Du damit 100m - aber ne Sardine am Grundblei hat ne etwas andere Dynamik). Da brauchst Du ne recht langsame Aktion im Gegensatz zu der ultrafast action von ner Popperrute...

Bleibe dabei - wenn es hier um Brandungsangeln geht, sind die genannten 5m einteiligen Afrika Ruten erste Wahl. Wenn Du Glueck hast, kriegst Du ne gute 4.2m zweiteilige. Kann fuer Haie nur die Alvey Rollen empfehlen - da findest Du auch ne heavy surf Rute. Ansonsten sind die von Plaa Sawai (eh, Big Fins..) genannten Rollen okay - aber fuer die von Dir genannten Fische etwas ueberdimensioniert. Fuer nen kleinen Hai brauchst Du keine $1000 fuer die Rolle auszugeben. Ne $300 sollte den Job machen - idealerweise eher ne Multi als ne Stationaere... Penn, Daiwa und Shimano (Calcutta 700 ist nett) haben einige Wurfmodelle...

Ansonsten such mal auf englischen Webseiten nach Geraet, die fischen viel in Brandung und haben da auch Haie und Rochen, mit denen sie sich auseinandersetzen muessen. Da wirst Du bestimmt eher fuendig als bei nem deutschen Anbieter. (Ist aber auch zu 80% Multi).

Hoffe das hilft. All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Welche Rute willst du denn mit 30Kg Bremskraft fischen? Bei meiner Waller Kalle trau ich mich schon nicht mal über 5Kg Bremskraft zu gehen.....

@Ansgar
Also, ich angle ja auch zum Spaß, aber ich verwerte zum Teil auch Fische. Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin nur aus fun zu fischen, solange man dies mit einer gewissen Verantwortung gegenüber Fisch/Natur ausübt. Hai-/Rochenangeln sollte daher auch kein Problem darstellen, solange man über die Mittel verfügt einen nicht verwertbaren Fisch zu releasen (damit meine ich spezielle lange Zangen, Handschuhe diie vor Bissen schützen, etc.), da es *vom Prinzip *her, wie Karpfenangeln oder Welsangeln abläuft (just 4 fun) nur im größeren Format....
Mfg Chris


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Hi,
hab gerade mal 2 Kg mit meiner Waller Kalle angehoben und die biegt sich sowas von übel. Dabei wurde mir gesagt, dass die am po mit mehr als 5 kg drag gefischt wird.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Naja, wäre schade, da mir die Rute von anderen Boardies empfohlen wurde. Als ich nach ner Großfischrute für Statio gefragt habe wurde mir direkt die Waller Kalle empfohlen....
Grüße Chris


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Die meisten Englaender fischen mit 3,60m Ruten bis 150g Wurfgewicht. Einige bis 200g. Selten sind die Ruten laenger als 4,20 und haben mehr als 200g Wurfgewicht. damit fangen Sie Rochen vom strand aus bis 20kg und kleine Haiarten bis 15 kg.

Als Rollen werden meist die Abu Serie 6500 bzw. 7000 bzw. Penn 525 Serie bzw. 535. Als Stationaerrolle benutzt ne gute Tournament SS 3000 bzw 5000 Serie mit 0.40mm (20lbs) oder staerker. Fische hier bis 0.50 mit 0.70-0.80 Schlagschnur. 
Die Schlagschnur sollte bei einer 4,20 Rute mindestens 12-20m lang sein!
Krallenblei ist zu 98% ein muss hier! Ansonsten verlierst das ganze Geschirr! Hakengroesse sollte nicht kleiner als 4/0 sein.
ganz wichtig beim Rochen und Haiangeln sind dicke Lederhandschuhe, ansonsten hast keine Haut an den Haenden!


----------



## Ansgar (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Rute z. Brandungangeln a. große Fische*

Gee, wo fange ich jetzt an... )

@ Plaa Sawai: doch, das ist mir viel zu schwierig... Ich mag Konsistenz und kann mit Veraenderung nicht umgehen :q:q:q

Hast Du schon mal dran gedacht, dass ich mit "$" Australische Dollar meinen koennte (muss was mit meinem Wohnort zu tun haben :q)? Und da weiss ich aus schmerzhafter Erfahrung was ne 10,000er Stella kostet...

Und Deine Rute wuerde ich nicht wegschmeissen - ist doch noch gut zum Bait fangen, kleine Mackerels und so... Oder fischst Du nur mit Poppern? :q:q

@Barschangler 1991: Es gibt keine Rute, die man werfen und mit 30kg Drag fischen kann... Und selbst wenn man es koennte: Bei 10kg auf der Bremse treten Dir naemlich die Traenen in die Augen... Diese ganzen Drag Angaben sind deshalb ziemlich overrated... Deinen Waller Kalle Stock kannste natuerlich nicht so belasten, aber mit ner japanischen PE8 Popperrute kannste schon ein bisschen mehr Stick geben ... :q:q

In der Theorie hast Du Recht - aber ich wette Du hast noch keinen groesseren Hai oder Rochen gefangen, denn sonst haetten wir diese Diskussion nicht. Es gibt keinen "einfachen" Weg, bei nem boesen >=50IBS Rochen oder nem >= 50IBS Hai in der Brandung nen Haken zu loesen (Ja, die faengt man in der Brandung). Du wirst sehen, dass das ein anderer Schnack ist als bei nem fetten zahnlosen und vergleichsweise kleinen Karpfen, der nen netten Koederfisch fuer den Hai abgaebe... Selbst die fetten schleimigen Welse haben keine Zaehne und sind im Vergleich zu nem gleichgrossen Hai absolute lahmarschige Warmduscher... (ist nicht abwertend gemeint, haben andere Qualitaeten aber eben nicht Speed, Zaehne und boeses Temperament) Und deshalb reicht Deine Waller Kalle Rute fuer die auch allemal und wurde Dir vermutlich deshalb empfohlen... 

@Bellyboatangler: bitte nicht hier nochmal ne Diskussion bezgl englischer Geraete und wer sich da obermaessig auskennt oder nicht, ich fand den anderen Thread diesbezueglich damals schon sehr unerfreulich. Habe nicht gesagt, dass englische Brandungsruten 5m lang sind und auch nicht, was die fuer ein Wurfgewicht haben oder haben muessen. Es ist einfach ein Fakt, dass man in England Beach Ruten kaufen kann, die besser fuer kleine Haie und Rochen geeignet sind als der Kram, den man in Dtland kaufen kann. Und dass das nicht notwendigerweise die Mainstreamrute oder die Masse der Ruten in England ist ist auch jedem klar... Weiss nicht warum das fuer manche Leute immer so ein Reizthema ist ... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------

